# Medir KiloWatt/hora



## kuropatula (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola, 

Estoy haciendo un proyecto en donde tengo que medir el consumo de los hogares. Para esto mido la potencia instantánea como V*I. A partir de este dato quiero determinar los KiloWatt/Hora.

No tengo muy claro como determinarlo, sé que debería integrarlo en el tiempo, pero estoy trabajando con micro controladores, por lo que lo que se me ocurre es ir sumando de a cierto tiempo, como una suma de Reimann, pero no sé si esto es correcto. Suma de Reimann es ir sumando de a pequeños intervalos de tiempo.

Si así se puede hacer mi duda es: si estoy consumiendo 100Kw, en 1 hora, serían 100KW/hora?

Bueno, son estas las dudas, espero que puedan ayudarme.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola kuropatula

Efectivamente así es: 
Fijate por acá:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilovatio-hora

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 23, 2011)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos!


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola, tengo una pregunta más.
En el caso que el consumo sea constante, de 100W por ejemplo, en el transcurso de 1 hora, si integro 100W me va a dar 100 multiplicado por la cantidad de veces que integre en la suma de Reimann, por lo que el resultadoválido va a ser la suma de Reimann divido la cantidad de veces que sumé, si es una hora y sumo cada un segudo sería 60*60, es así?

Gracias desde ya


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2011)

Si , es 3600 segundos.

Y debería darte 0,1 kW-hora

Saludos !


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 24, 2011)

Bien, ahora me quedó bien claro.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 24, 2011)

Como vas a hacer las operaciones?

Al tratarse de una suma continua de productos, si no tenes cuidado con la forma de operar podes llegar a tener errores numericos grandes a baja corriente. 

Operar con doble precision no siempre es solucion, porque si la tasa de muestreo es alta, ademas de los errores numericos vas a necesitar un micro rapido nada mas que por no usar algoritmos con enteros.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 24, 2011)

La unidad es kW·h nunca kW/h que no tiene ningún sentido físico.

Pues depende de que precisión necesites y de como sea de cambiante tu carga.
Por ejemplo puedes medir la potencia a cada segundo y sumarlo, a cada hora divides por 3600 y listo, lo que pasa es que cada segundo puede ser mucho o poco tiempo según que tipo de carga tengas.
También puedes usar un integrador continuo con un operacional y leer la salida cada x tiempo y borrarlo, claro.


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 24, 2011)

Eduardo:
No me quedó claro a que te referis con operar con doble precisión. Mi muestreo tiene que ser preciso y lo que mido es el consumo de una casa. Se supone que varía poco, pero de todas formas tengo que ser muy exacto. Por qué los errores se dan a baja corriente? Hay alguna diferencia con altas corrientes? Yo mido con un sensor de efecto hall. Trabajo con el PIC18F26J11 a 48MHz de clock.

Scooter:
No me queda del todo claro lo del integrador con operacional, este me va a integrar la señal (ya usé estos en otros casos) pero no veo en este caso la función que le puedo dar y me parece interesante. Yo lo conocía como una simple forma de pasar una cuadrada a "triangular" y si integro nuevamente a una x*x (X al cuadrado) lo que se parece a un seno. Pero en este caso no veo como utilizarlo ya que mi señal en un intervalo relativamente corto es constante.

Muchas gracias a los dos por sus respuestas!


----------



## Scooter (Jun 24, 2011)

Lo que estás haciendo en tu circuito es integrar la señal discretamente, ya que la penergía es la integral de la potencia, si en el intervalo entre medida u medida hay un pico lo perderás. Si lo integras continuamente consigues que no se pierda nada.
Podrías poner el integrador y cada x tiempo "borrarlo" (descargar el condensador) guardando previamente la medida para integrarla al resto.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 24, 2011)

Asumo que estás midiendo corriente y tensión instantáneas a por lo menos 10 muestras por semiciclo (intervalos de 1ms)

En cada interrupción, vas a leer dos enteros de 10 bits y los vas a tener que multiplicar: Como los multiplicas? Como enteros (resultado de 20bits) o los pasas a punto flotante ? 

Después de multiplicar tenés que ir sumando: Como lo hacés? Vas sumando números enteros o números en punto flotante?

Como la variable que lleva la suma alcanza valores muy grandes, si es entero debe ser de muchos bytes y si es de punto flotante, cuando sumás a un número grande uno chico se produce underflow al desplazar la mantisa.

Cuando hablo de mayor error en corrientes bajas es porque vas a estar sumando un número chico a uno muy grande (el acumulado).


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 24, 2011)

Scooter: Estuve viendo el esquemático del integrador y la fórmula y me parece correcto. De todas formas creo que en este sistema puedo tener error debido al error en el condensador. La descarga la podría hacer con un transistor, eso está bien, pero me asusta el error del condensador ya que tengo que hacer varias réplicas del medidor. 
Este sistema es usado?
nuevamente gracias por las respuestas

Eduardo:
Respondiendo a tus preguntas, el PIC lo programo en C, por lo que voy a usar variables del tipo long. El consumo lo paso día a día a un server, por lo que reseteo el contador de consumo. Puedo utilizar otra variable más en caso de que se sobrepase la variable long.
Ahora entendí el error que mencionás. Esto ya lo preví (no sé si se conjuga así ). Para ello utilizo un PWM que me genera una continua que me resta lo que llega del sensor (de 0 a 5V) de tal forma de obtener una señal de 0 a 1V (la resta es, por ejemplo, ed 3V si la señal está en 3,6V y le resto 4V si está en 4,2V). Esta señal la amplifico y de esta forma obtengo una excursión máxima para cada rango de los valores de las medidas. Espero haberme explicado, creo que de esta forma reduzco el error en las medidas bajas considerablemente.

Ahora me voy del trabajo y llego a casa en un rato, comento por si no respondo por unas horas. 
Muchas gracias nuevamente. Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 24, 2011)

A que frecuencia vas a muestrear tensión y corriente?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 25, 2011)

Yo usaría algo como un conversor de doble rampa que saque valores RMS de varios semiciclos, no interesa medir a cada mS, con leer 2 o  5 veces por segundo ya me parece demasiado.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 25, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo usaría algo como un conversor de doble rampa que saque valores RMS de varios semiciclos, no interesa medir a cada mS, con leer 2 o  5 veces por segundo ya me parece demasiado.


 Un conversor doble rampa no te da el valor rms.  Necesitás una etapa de entrada que te haga el producto analógico, lo promedie y haga la raíz cuadrada.

Aún así se tiene error porque la potencia es Vrms*Irms*cosfi , y el cosfi no lo conocés. Y si quisieras medirlo en base al ángulo de desfasaje también tendrías error, porque en una casa actual, con los aparatos electrónicos que hay, se tiene bastante distorsión.


Ooooootra cosa es si se trata de medir el consumo de manera aproximada para tener una idea de como andamos --> ahí cualquier cosa viene bien.
Pero si se trata de medir correctamente el consumo, no te queda otra que calcularlo en base a integrar la potencia instantánea.


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 25, 2011)

Hola,
lo que hice es obtener un valor rectificado y filtrado de las medidas de voltaje y corriente. El voltaje lo rectifico de la forma clásica y la corriente como les mencioné, con una medida dinámica en función de la corriente que haya. El conversor A/D que usé es el que me proporciona el PIC. Por que me recomiendan de doble rampa?
La taza de muestreo no la determiné todavía, pero estimo que será lo que me sugieren, de unas pocas muestras por segundo. 
Sé que voy a tener que hacer unas operaciones porque el rectificado me va a dar el valor de pico, pero no es nada complicado con el PIC.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2011)

Ah , al final estás usando el transformador de corriente en vez de aquellos sensores que alguno medía directamente en RMS ?

Saludos !


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 25, 2011)

Hola DosMetros,
estoy usando esos sí, aunque por ahora mi sensor es una resistencia variable que me entrega de 0 a 5v, todavía no hice esa parte, es sólo agregar el sensor... pero no lo hice. Cuando lo haga cuento los resultados. Compré varios sensores distintos, les aviso cual es el mejor tambien.
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 25, 2011)

kuropatula dijo:


> Hola,
> lo que hice es obtener un valor rectificado y filtrado de las medidas de voltaje y corriente. El voltaje lo rectifico de la forma clásica y la corriente como les mencioné, con una medida dinámica en función de la corriente que haya. El conversor A/D que usé es el que me proporciona el PIC. Por que me recomiendan de doble rampa?
> La taza de muestreo no la determiné todavía, pero estimo que será lo que me sugieren, de unas pocas muestras por segundo.
> Sé que voy a tener que hacer unas operaciones porque el rectificado me va a dar el valor de pico, pero no es nada complicado con el PIC.



Esto tendrías que haberlo escrito al principio, vos *no *estás integrando (ni sumando) la *potencia instantanea* 

Muestreando y filtrando V-I cada una por su lado y haciendo el producto cada varios ciclos y sumando, el resultado es un número que se corresponderá a la energía consumida solo si la carga es resistiva pura.

Al leer el 1er mensaje, pensé que se trataba de una medición de la energía real consumida, medición que hecha con precisión no es nada trivial.

Midiendo valores medios de V-I (es lo que ingresás al AD) lo que conseguís es una estimación pedorra de la energía consumida que no sirve para una *medición* de energía porque dependés fuertemente de las características de la carga (resistiva pura OK, reactiva error inmeeeeeeenso, con distorsión ~20% de menos)

Es más, si la compañia presta el servicio como corresponde (tolerancia del 5%) al medir la corriente de esa forma ni siquiera es necesario medir la tensión, basta quedarse con el valor nominal.
Bah! aunque lo preste un desastre dá lo mismo, porque el error que introducís al medir la corriente de esa forma es mucho mayor.


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 27, 2011)

Sinceramente pensaba que teniendo una medida precisa de I y V alcanzaba. No tengo problema en medir cos phi.
De todas formas, que es lo que más me recomendás? Medir I, V y cos phi? 
Me surgió una duda (bastante básica) con esto: qué es lo que miden los medidores comunes? Pensé que era sólo la potencia P, o sea, la real, ni Q ni S. Cómo es?
Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 27, 2011)

kuropatula dijo:


> Sinceramente pensaba que teniendo una medida precisa de I y V alcanzaba. No tengo problema en medir cos phi.
> De todas formas, que es lo que más me recomendás? Medir I, V y cos phi?
> Me surgió una duda (bastante básica) con esto: qué es lo que miden los medidores comunes? Pensé que era sólo la potencia P, o sea, la real, ni Q ni S. Cómo es?
> Saludos!



Toda medición tiene su error y toda aplicación un valor admisible --> Primero tenés que decidir que error considerás satisfactorio y en base a eso elegir como vas a medir.
La diferencia es inmensa entre medir consumo para tener una idea y medir por debajo del 1%.

El contador de energía electromecánico que coloca la empresa prestadora es un aparato clase 2 (2% de error), que si bien no es nada del otro mundo, tampoco es para creer que con cualquier cosa vas a medir mejor.
Por supuesto, ese 2% es dentro de ciertos valores de tensión,corriente,cosfi y distorsión, está lejos de lo ideal.
Los digitales en cambio, son de la misma clase pero con la diferencia que el rango de aplicación es mucho mas amplio.

Respecto a medir V,I y cosfi ya te lo dije en el msj #15


Los medidores comunes miden P (potencia activa), pero de la manera que querías medir, lo que medías era S (potencia aparente) y solo si no había distorsión (que la hay, sobre todo en corriente)


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 27, 2011)

No puedo creer en el error que estaba metido!
Lo pasé por alto 100%, un error básico... que desastre!
Bueno, gracias antes que nada... luego, si no me equivoco tengo que medir ahora el cos phi para multiplicarlo por lo que yo estoy midiendo y ahí obtengo la medida que me interesa. Todo estoy, según lo que dijiste, esforzándome para obtener el menor error posible. Para el cof phi, puedo medir la diferencia más grande entre las señales de I y V y luego hago pi - el desfasaje. Espero haberme explicado, es para tener menos error en la medida del cos phi, no es importante ahora.
De todas formas, estuve pensando en lo que me mencionaste de integrar, sinceramente lo veo más complicado aún, pero veo también que ponés énfasis en que lo haga así. 
A esto pregunto: cómo se haría? simplemente un Amp Op como integrandor, tomar la medida cada cierto tiempo y descargar el condensador?
Luego aplicando las fórmulas correspondientes a la integral? Si no me equivoco la integral se resuleve siempre de la misma forma, dando una constante en función del tiempo de muestreo lo que lo simplifica. 
Si esto es así, realmente es mas facil? y además, por qué es que esto sí mide la potencia P?
Disculpas que volví con este tema, es que no me quedó del todo claro.
Gracias!!! 

Saludos


----------

